# Crow hunting



## Bagem (Mar 2, 2005)

What is the best decoy setup for hunting crows with an owl? Hunted this weekend in afternoon and had one kill. Morning hunts seem to be more productive. Would you agree? Any info would be helpfull. THANKS


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Couple things to remember is keep the crow decoys above the owl. A crow will never perch below a owl. Use camouflage from head to tow if possible but at least to the waist. Don't forget gloves as light reflection from the back of your hands is a dead give away. Try not to set up when there are visible crows. Don't over shoot a area ......... these guys learn fast and 2-3 days between shoot areas is best. I use a electronic caller and the crow owl fight seems to work best for me. I shoot a 20 ga and I've found 7.5 or #8's are the best loads with a modified choke. Crows aren't that hard to kill though some people still insist on using heavier such shot as #5 or 6. Smaller shot means more shot in the pattern. Good luck.


----------



## Bagem (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for all your tips. I will try them out and hope to post some good results. Also I set up some decoys on the ground surrounding a rabbit decoy and that seemed to work real well in the a.m. but not much action in the p.m. (FYI) I do think I may be overhunting this one field so I am going to try some other areas this weekend. I do use an electronic caller also and have just downloaded some new sounds on it and will share with you if they seem work. Thanks Again.

BAGEM


----------

